# Oil Dry Fall



## spraymaster (Dec 9, 2007)

Has Any one had any bad experiences with addhesion to older preprimed steel deck


----------



## newhorizonspainting (Dec 17, 2007)

*Had The Paint Fall Raght Off*

We Were Doing A Job In Jackson Mi. And 4 Days After We Did The Lid ,it Started To Just Fall Off This Was A Over 75,000 Sq. Ft. Of Lid . Got Real Nervis.we Got With Our S/w Rep And They Were So Good About Helpins Us Fix The Problem


----------



## perfecto (Jun 2, 2007)

newhorizonspainting said:


> We Were Doing A Job In Jackson Mi. And 4 Days After We Did The Lid ,it Started To Just Fall Off This Was A Over 75,000 Sq. Ft. Of Lid . Got Real Nervis.we Got With Our S/w Rep And They Were So Good About Helpins Us Fix The Problem


 
how did you fix the problem?


----------

